# Fehlermeldung  Error listenerStart somit kann auch dann nicht deployed werden



## lices (20. April 2007)

Hallo Miteinander,

Kann mir bitte jamand helfen, ich bin langsam am Verzweifeln. 

Ich kriege immer folgende fehlermeldung: beim deployen

[StandardContext] Error listenerStart
[StandardContext] Context [/configurationsservice] startup failed due to previous errors

woran kann dieses problem liegen

Folgende Umgebung habe ich 
Jboss 4.0.5
Jboss seam 1.1.6
ejb3.0 
jsp

Danke 

bitte um eure hilfe 

dies sind die weiteren Meldungen

5:50:49,875 WARN  [ServiceController] Problem starting service jboss.web.deployment:war=ConfigurationsService.war,id=1715521221
rg.jboss.deployment.DeploymentException: URL file:/C:/PROGRAMME/jboss-4.0.5.GA/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp43482ConfigurationsS
       at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer.performDeployInternal(TomcatDeployer.java:375)
       at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer.performDeploy(TomcatDeployer.java:103)
       at org.jboss.web.AbstractWebDeployer.start(AbstractWebDeployer.java:371)
       at org.jboss.web.WebModule.startModule(WebModule.java:83)
       at org.jboss.web.WebModule.startService(WebModule.java:61)
       at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
       at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
       at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor141.invoke(Unknown Source)
       at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
       at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
       at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
       at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
       at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
       at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
       at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor9.invoke(Unknown Source)
       at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
       at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
       at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
       at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
       at $Proxy42.start(Unknown Source)
       at org.jboss.web.AbstractWebContainer.start(AbstractWebContainer.java:466)
       at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor161.invoke(Unknown Source)
       at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
       at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
       at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
       at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
       at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
       at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.DynamicInterceptor.invoke(DynamicInterceptor.java:97)
       at org.jboss.system.InterceptorServiceMBeanSupport.invokeNext(InterceptorServiceMBeanSupport.java:238)
       at org.jboss.ws.integration.jboss.DeployerInterceptor.start(DeployerInterceptor.java:92)
       at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptorSupport$XMBeanInterceptor.start(SubDeployerInterceptorSupport.java:188)
       at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invoke(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:95)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
       at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
       at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
       at $Proxy43.start(Unknown Source)
       at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1025)
       at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1015)
       at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:819)
       at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:782)


----------

